# Got Stung AGAIN! Through My Brushy-Mountain Goatskin Gloves.... Any Suggestions?



## VirginiaMan (Dec 28, 2010)

I All - ell, it happened again! I received a sting on my hand that went right through the "best" Goatskin gloves from Brushy Mountain. Does anyone have any suggestions? I thought I was "sting-proof" with my: Bee-Suit; Gloves; Boots! HELP!!!!!! (Thakns all for all the great information) :s


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Try the nitril gloves or the dish washing gloves maybe. My buddy uses the purple nitril gloves and he says they work. He still gets stung wearing the gloves but he gets the stingers out before they get through. I personally don't use gloves. I used the leather gloves I have once and have went glove less since. I like being able to feel what I'm touching. So far this year I've only been stung once. I flipped a frame over and didn't have a good hold on it and pinned a bee down. Totally my fault.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I have been stung through my thick cowhide work gloves. The only "sting proof" glove I can think of would be something like welding gloves.

Since I developed an allergy this year I also go for "sting proof", but the reality is there is no such thing. I will say that my reaction to the sting through the glove was "normal" and not allergic. I think it may be because the stinger had to penetrate so far through the leather that it was unable to effectively deliver the venom. Unless you are anaphlactic, i would stick to good leather work gloves, nitrile or dish gloves if you want to wear them.
Dan

PS I love my ultrabreeze suit.:applause:


----------



## VirginiaMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, Stephen & RiodeLobo (Dan) - Good points! - It's true about the "stinger/venom" not getting all the way into the flesh - The 1st "through-the-glove" was simply a "prick-like" event - Yesterday's sting went a little deeper...BUT< still didn't get the full venom sack (I was still able to see amber colored venon at the bottom of the stinger that was till in my glove..... Still smarts, though!


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with Stephen try the nitril gloves I havent been stung thru them yet. I have to wear them to put on formic.


----------



## VirginiaMan (Dec 28, 2010)

I looked on line for "nitril gloves" and there are many different types. Which one are you all referring to? And, where do you all buy them at? - Thanks..............


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

The gloves I would look at are NeoPro, Chloroprene examination gloves. http://www.discountedlatexgloves.com/product/NPG-888 They are thick and tough. I use them in my dental office, for surgeries. However there is an endless verity of gloves out there, so there may be better ones for your wants or needs.

PS. I still like my leather gloves better.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

VirginiaMan said:


> I looked on line for "nitril gloves" and there are many different types. Which one are you all referring to? And, where do you all buy them at? - Thanks..............


I've been stung through the nitril gloves more than once . I finally got good results with the regular yellow dish washing gloves. They're thicker than the nitril gloves and longer up the sleeve. I normally wear size large gloves so I got mediums so they fit nice and snug over my hands. I can feel everything. I worked a really grumpy queenless hive yesterday and not one sting got through and it felt like I wasn't wearing anything at all. They're cheap too!!


----------



## Robee (Dec 9, 2007)

Ahhhh, The old yellow dishwashing gloves. I had been using nitril gloves but I bought a box of 100 and this box had gloves so short they didn't even reach my wrists. I had run out of the other box so I went to the closest supermarket and bought the yellow playtex gloves. They work great! I was stung, however,, through my betterbee jacket last week. That was a first too. They usually just get my bare skin but have gotten stung through my pants once or twice.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I thought I was "sting-proof"

You are NEVER "sting-proof".


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know how you'll think that they can't sting you thru the nitrile gloves. That's all I wear, but not to be sting proof. I wear them to keep the propolis off of my hands, which is almost impossible to get off. I just finished requeening my 9 hives of Russians and I lost count somewhere around 25 stings on my hands. I would say a total of 40. The nitrile will let you get the stinger out quicker if you are in a position pull on the glove where the stinger is. But keep you from getting stung, if you want to think that more power to you. I know better. Oh and I don't swell anymore at all unless it is on a tender spot such as the inside of my finger. Then it is minimal. Good luck!


----------



## rtsquirrel (Jan 6, 2010)

The thinner the glove, the better the love.
More smoke, move like fluid, spray with syrup, leave the gloves on the dashboard.
But here's what I use, (when I use), and you can tuck a long sleeve shirt into the wrist
http://www.galeton.com/nylon-gloves-with-nitrile-palm/6840-product/


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

I use similar nitrile-coated knit gloves; they are sold in our local "Farm and Fleet" and "Tractor Supply" stores for under $4 US per pair. Yes, you can get stung through them, especially on the backs, since the nitrile coating is only on the palm part of the gloves. But the stinger doesn't seem to get embedded so easily as with bare skin, and I think there is less venom delivered. I put on a disposable nitrile "exam" glove first, then the nitrile-coated knit glove, and that seems to work pretty well. Great feel, no propolis on my skin, less chance of bad stings.


----------



## VirginiaMan (Dec 28, 2010)

WOW! All the advise - All the comments - All the testimonies ....... What can I say? ..... This is the BEST bee-keeping site around! ... Maybe I'll try the Playtex dish-washing gloves UNDER my goatskins .... The goatskins are very flexible and I can manipulate frames, etc. with a good sense of dexterity - Wonder if I'll be able to "feel" with the dish-washing gloves... Mmmmmmmm? - I go get a size small (I wear medium) and give them a try. Thanks all..............


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I never use gloves and hardly ever use a veil. It might sound odd but when i get stung on the hand it doesnt even hurt and stings in the arms dont really hurt either. The only place i feel any pain is when i get stung on the head/face or if a bee goes up a hole in my pants and gets me on the inner thigh, that smarts. My smoker is my bestest friend. Its hard to scrape a stinger out with gloves on too. Its my first year with bees and i've only been stung about 10 times, each time i pinched a bee on accident or they got under my clothes, got squeezed, and then i got it. Guess i wanted to be one of those guys who went veil-less from the get go and its worked out ok for me so far


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

People have been sort of saying it, but the bottom line is if you don't want to get stung through you glove, try not to make them want to sting you...


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

You can find the nitrite gloves at any Menards, in the paint dept.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Michael Bush said:


> >I thought I was "sting-proof"
> 
> You are NEVER "sting-proof".


If you play with fire you get burned if you play with bees...............:lookout:


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I agree with rwurster, I never use gloves and hardly ever use a veil. I work my bees, most times in shorts and T-shirt (long sleeve). If I were to use gloves, it would just mean that I would pinch/squish more bees and kill even more bees as they stung me in the gloves. Most times, when a bee begins to sting me, I'm quick enough to dislodge the stinger before the bee has even torn it from her body - saving that bee's life, at least for the moment. I've been keeping bees for more than 45 years, now and get stung quite regularly. Mostly on my fingers, because I'm not agile enough to avoid pinching bees with my fingers, and partly because the bees seem to intentionally position themselves where my fingers want to go as I lift frames and inspect hives.

Some people, I've already read posts from, believe going veil-less is too risky, but with my now older eyes, seeing what I want to see with a veil on, is almost impossible, and even getting regularly stung in and on the nose, has only been a minor annoyance. I guess I'm not an actuarian, so I don't worry too much about the, what if's.


----------



## VirginiaMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> People have been sort of saying it, but the bottom line is if you don't want to get stung through you glove, try not to make them want to sting you...


WISE - WISE - WISE WORDS, Michael! -- I just have to slooooooow down; be more aware; and ... slow down (did I say that already?) - Thank all.....................


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> People have been sort of saying it, but the bottom line is if you don't want to get stung through you glove, try not to make them want to sting you...


I used to be gloveless in the beginning until I started getting stung from queenless or "the weather is bad so we're grumpy today" hives. How do you avoid getting stung in those situations?:scratch: They seem to always want to nail me on the top of my hands just between the knuckles. Then I'm awake all night scratching my hands raw it itches so bad. You name it I've tried it on the remedies to stop the itching. So..I'm destined to wear gloves. The dishwasher gloves aren't bad though. I can live with them.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Some people, I've already read posts from, believe going veil-less is too risky, but with my now older eyes, seeing what I want to see with a veil on, is almost impossible, and even getting regularly stung in and on the nose, has only been a minor annoyance. I guess I'm not an actuarian, so I don't worry too much about the, what if's.


You're a wise man Joe and I wish I had your knowledge and immunity to bee stings. I started wearing a veil because I got stung in the lower left eyelid. It was miraculous that the stinger didn't make it into my eye. My veil and I have become good friends since.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Then, of course, there are episodes of The X-Files, where the plot includes using the stings of honey bees as a mechanism for chemical/biological/other payload delivery. Hopefully we aren't yet dealing with those kinds of issues - natural or man-made.


----------



## Scottsman (May 1, 2011)

I'm new to the craft but I found out early on that gloves and I don't get along very well. If you happen to smash a bee or a bee stings the glove, it seems to spread the desire to defend throughout the colony. Wearing the gloves over and over just adds to the problem. Now I carry a wet towel, like a golfer, and keep my hands clean. Been at it since April and have a total of four stings from my four hives. Feels good when it stops hurting, about a minute.


----------



## TattooedBeek (Aug 20, 2010)

I have yet to get stung through my goatskin gloves (knock on wood) but I have scraped a number of stingers off the leather. I also take my time and make sure I am not crushing any bees as I manipulate frames...but taking my time is easy with only one hive. I can see it being a VERY different story if you have a lot of hives or worse yet...you are a commercial keep and time IS money.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

i go bare handed, i can feel more and can tell if im smashing them. but i dont think you can do that with any hive or any apiary


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

VirginiaMan said:


> I All - ell, it happened again! I received a sting on my hand that went right through the "best" Goatskin gloves from Brushy Mountain. Does anyone have any suggestions? I thought I was "sting-proof" with my: Bee-Suit; Gloves; Boots! HELP!!!!!! (Thakns all for all the great information) :s


Just think of all the stings you didn't take, because you wore protection. Whatever bees can sting thru, eventually they will. Be thankful that they don't as much as they would were you not wearing protection.

Go w/out gloves next time and tell us how many stings you took.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

TattooedBeek said:


> ..


What? You wear gloves? What did you wear when you got tattooed?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

rtsquirrel said:


> The thinner the glove, the better the love.
> http://www.galeton.com/nylon-gloves-with-nitrile-palm/6840-product/


 Are we talking about beekeeping :scratch::kn:


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

I got mine a Dollar General. Get ready for sweaty hands.


----------



## TattooedBeek (Aug 20, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> What? You wear gloves? What did you wear when you got tattooed?


See...that's the point...I didn't want tattooed but since I wasn't wearing my gloves when I walked in to a tattoo shop one day I ended up inked...so now I wear my gloves everywhere I go.


----------

